# Folding Shelf (Like In Our Old 2008 25Rss)



## Bill and Teresa Pearce (Jun 15, 2008)

We have a 2010 Outback 250RS. Beside the sink, we want to add a small folding shelf like what was in our 2008 25RSS (see pictures below). Does anyone know where we could buy a shelf like this to install in our new trailer?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought these brackets to add another shelf. Just haven't gotten around to it yet. Still looking for a good material to make the shelf out of. Am considering using a stock cutting board.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

Rockler.com usually has brackets like that.


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

I removed that exact shelf from our 23RS and didn't put it back in when I traded it in. I'll look around for it tonight and if it's still inthe basement you can have it. I'm in Calgary Alberta

just send me an e-mail at [email protected]


----------

